# Springfield XDs comparison to Glock36



## notoo7 (Apr 12, 2012)

Does anyone who recently purchased an XDs know how this compare to a Glock 36? I have been carrying a Glock 36 for over 10 years, so I want to be sure it would be a trade up.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

You'll not regret making the change. The G36 is larger and heavier.


----------



## Radmcg (Jul 13, 2012)

You might look at the m&p 45 c as well. I'm not a big plastic gun fan shoot mostly 1911s. I do however love my compact 26 to carry. Anyway just bought a m&p 40 pro series and was blown away how well it points and shots. I know the g36 and the xd are not the same but thought you might want to look at the m&p 45 c if your looking for a change. I would have never thought of the m&p until I shot my brother in laws full size 45. It was enough to make me a the m&p to my list and eventually buy one.
Rad


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

From the manufcturer's websites:

XDS
21.5 ounces
4.4" H
6.3" L
1.0" W

G36
26.99 ounces
4.76" H
6.77" L
1.13" W


----------

